# The Tough Side Of Being Gay (Gayteens.org)



## Neutral Singh (Jul 19, 2005)

They get called names in the school halls. Parents tell them they no longer love them. And bullies beat them up after school. All because these local teens are gay.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Christianity/SIG=11ho9fu9j/*http%3A//www.gayteens.org/714/print.php?sid=871*


----------

